# MY Ultramarines



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, making this project log to show you my painting and to hopefully get tips from everyone. I have 8000 points and 2000 points are painted and hope to get the full army painted. I can probably make 2 Ultramarine companies out of what I have, second company would be one of them. If I couldn't do ultramarines for any reason I would do Death Korps of Krieg. Anyway lets get on with some pictures. You will have to follow the link to see them though.. This is a link to the flickr album.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You have painted them well, especially the Thunderfire Cannon.

There is however one problem: I think that I may have seen that scheme before somewhere....:biggrin:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

those are very well done. I am impressed by that cannon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work.

I like the built up rubble base for this Dreadnought.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks very much, the comments were a real shot in the arm!
Next time I will probably have a picture of my land raider crusader.
I would just like to add that my scheme is based on Clint Langley's work.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry if this is necro just going to update this for Rich. These models are still all Rich's he just didn't know how to put them all up on here so here it goes:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887475812/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887475630/
He says he used a different painting method then normal.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

*my new dreads*

ive just finished my next dreadnought tryed something a bit diffent i was unable to add the picture in here cuz its to big so please have a look on my flicker, i welcome as much feedback as possible thanks very much


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

just down size them on paint much easier than us going off onto other links

-ste-


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

dreadnought by Rich11762, on Flickr

hmm here we go. My latest dreadnought.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I really kinda like the dreadnaughts... You've achieved a look that's almost Chromatic or nicely polished up like a newly waxed car!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, just... Wow.

My Ultras look nowhere near that sort of quality, kudos for the amount of effort put in with these!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks a lot for your comments i hope to have another dread uploaded by friday night some time, I keep sayin to myself that i wanna paint a really neat job like something from a mag but i get so bored half way through and start throwing paint round and see what comes out much more entertaining


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Exceptional work.... Really well done. I look forward to seeing the entire company.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

*my latest*


IMGP1471 by Rich11762, on Flickr

Spent most of my time on this tryin to get the blue just how i wanted it, on everthing else wasnt trying for any detail in the end i was happy with my blue so finished up, as it was gettin time for 7 winks. and didnt wanna spend no more time on this one.
if you want to see anymore check my flickr


----------



## Traitoris Extremis (Sep 5, 2010)

great job on the marines, look awesome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

rich11762 said:


> IMGP1471 by Rich11762, on Flickr
> 
> Spent most of my time on this tryin to get the blue just how i wanted it....


Looks like it was worth the time you spent; I really like the depth and richness.

The edge highlights are very tidy too.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! Looking good Rich, wish I could paint like that! The highlights are nice and clean and it looks very effective, keep it up!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks a lot bro nice one my next dread ill do a bit of rust and some battle damage like its been fighting a epic long battle a long way from the ultramarine home world


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP1746 by Rich11762, on Flickr

This is one i stated about 4 months ago never finished it fully as got side tracked, I hate goin back over models ive already visited coz i like to move forward, but i made an exeception on this one so I went over an touched it up a bit spent no real time on this, but i thinks its not so bad.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good + Rep

The only comment is that I don't buy into the scroll hanging off his ccw arm... The contrast between the brown and the white doesn't look right... but it could be the lighting...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> ...the scroll hanging off his ccw arm... The contrast between the brown and the white doesn't look right... but it could be the lighting...


It does appear too brown to me.


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

its difficult to comment on such amazing modles, the only thing i can say would come down to preferance that an army needs battle scars i.e. areas where rounds have recotte off armour plating showing exposed metal or maybe some gore to show the combat weapon has been used.
all in all i recon they are truly spectacular...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

rich11762 said:


>


This has to be the dread I prefer the most. The others Im not 100% convinced about. The pictures make the blue look drybrushed, although I suspect this is a trick of the photgraphy. I think a smoother transition to the highlights from the shaded areas is my personal preference.

How are you painting the blue?

Saying all that I do like the army. The bases are well done and the models are painted very cleanly. Have some +rep.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

First of all i wanna say it was great to see everyone at games day that was really cool and look forward to arrangin a game some time at warhammer world i cant link your faces to your names on the creen yet but im sure i will in time, thanks laods for your recent comments.

First of all id lkie to say regarding the blue where i got the idea to do it like that was i was tryin to come up with way to make them look real so i decided just to copy what i saw outside so i looked at cars, blue cars lol to see how the light effected the colour and i found mostly that there was no real gradual shades and that there was huges lines of colours which was dramatic diffences so i coped it as best i could and came up with the about which i kinda still like. 

To answer the question on how i did the blue and cutting what could be a long storie short i put some ultra blue on a pallet and some skull white and i think some space wolf grey then as i did the layers i mixed the shades one by one, thats pretty much it.

Thanks for the help about adding battle scars and such thing my next dread im workin on tonight ill attempt to do all that and ill add rust and we can see how that turns out.

one last thing i wanna say im glad your not 100% convinced humakt cuz that means i gotta try harder and hopfully my next dread will swing it a bit for you mate, thanks a lot for the comments


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

dreadnought by Rich11762, on Flickr 
dreadnought by Rich11762, on Flickr


This is my latest dread, I had a go at a bit of battle damage which did not turn out to bad i think, i will say the black parts look a bit blacker than what thay actually do with the eye, and thanks a lot for any c&c.
My next paint work im goin to add some HQ and heavy support.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow Rich, looks good! I like the green on the lights and that, they look good and break it up. I do think that this is the best dread yet and can't wait to see any more to come!


----------



## blader4411 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's pretty good, but I've noted that a Shiny Dread is somewhat contrasting the battle damage you've modelled onto it. Perhaps a grittier approach would make it look more natural. That said, this is just personal opinion, as that dread still looks very good.

-Blader


----------



## MacVega (Sep 23, 2010)

yo rich as i always say love the dreads time to show us some troops


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I know I'm in need of some troops so by tomorrow night ill have a hq model on and next week ill have at least one tac squad on all bein well


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

not totaly happy with this model there are a few issues some of which are easy to spot its been a while since ive done troop sized stuff after a squad or 2 i hope to iron out some of the snags. all comment welcome as i could do with some tips on troops thanks.
IMGP1763 by Rich11762, on Flickr
IMGP1768 by Rich11762, on Flickr
IMGP1767 by Rich11762, on Flickr
IMGP1766 by Rich11762, on Flickr


----------



## blader4411 (Jul 18, 2009)

I really like this model in general, especially the detailed highlighting and blending that has been done.

Only one little thing I want to point out, is that the rope at the front does not seem to do much except contrast to the orderly appearance. Perhaps leaving the Aquila bare would make it look better.

-Blader


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I would really like to see a few group photo's of these standing side by side, they look amazing on their own and i can only hope my face doesn't melt from too much concentrated awesome at a group shot.


----------



## MacVega (Sep 23, 2010)

Rich very nice however for a small model there is way too much going on. If you focus on a few prominent highlight and lower the tone on some others might give it more cohesion.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks very much for your comments im takin in what you are telling me next ill paint up a dev squad keepin in mind whats been said hopfully it will come together better this time hopfully ill but uploading by friday night sat at the latest, thanks a lot for your c&c


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent work there. I see i'm not the only one to Mutilate a few 'Crons for basing purposes.
One of my BA Dreads also has a few dead Necrons on the base. One of them seems to have lost the bottom half of himself XD

SGMAlice


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, you made smurfs seem badass, I like it!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice models! Just out of curiosity, how did you paint the captain? Could you post a detailed guide, as I would love to replicate the effect on my next project; Modelling the persons from the upcoming movie,...


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

well thanks very much for the comments its a real boost for me to get more done thanks very much really, i dont know if i can do a detailed guide just cuz i dont have the time but if there was something particular you want me to explain i will, nothin on that model was hard to do belive me its just a matter of knowing how to put the paint on and in which order makes a differnce im not a neat painter im not, im always goin over myself correcting errors.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP1772 by Rich11762, on Flickr
IMGP1771 by Rich11762, on Flickr
IMGP1770 by Rich11762, on Flickr
thats all my latest work didnt put as much detail and highlights into this work sorta rushed them out at bit and there was parts that i didnt like at all but in the end they seem pretty effective please i welcome all c&c any help no matter how small is always worth hearing like id like to know simple ways to do skulls if any1 has any ideas, and one more thing ultra marines are badass there prob the only none imba chapter or race out there every win you make with the ultra marines is well earned.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

*work in progress cmd*


IMGP1862 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1866 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1860 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1879 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1872 by Rich11762, on Flickr

just some stuff ive been workin over the last couple of weeks not finished as you can see but i wanted and update on my log tonight as im away all over christmas, merry christmas to all and thanks for and C&C there are a few more pics on the flickr link on th first post thanks.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

They look really nice.. +rep


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Your work on shading is some of the best around... and blending color well you obviously have that down to an art form.

If i was critical of anything... its your banner. It looks sub par on those figures. The sheen you have if thats not a reflection on the flat of it... is truly great, work with that and do a simple style Omega in the centre that you might actually print on from an old codex book or color in or paint on then stick down and varnish... and I would say beautiful. Sometimes a simple striking banner works better than anything else.

Overall though... awesome.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your comments means a lot to me in fact its what keeps me going, the banner was taking to much of my time and because i wanted to upload on the thursday night as im away all over xmas I left it at that okish i was unhappy with it in general.

All the faces have not been completed and the eyes have not been painted i normaly do them first but i forgot them also the bases need more work and some other bits and bob like granades and things need finishing.

Ill post up the finished work after christmas hopefully not long as for the banner i like your idea of making it look more simple, there are no flash reflections on the banner what you see is all in the paintwork but like we both agree on it does not work well.

Thanks again for the kind comments when i look at my own work i just see all the mistakes.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP1876 by Rich11762, on Flickr

just one more of the same stuff


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP1882 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1885 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1886 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1893 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP1891 by Rich11762, on Flickr


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The slight patches of rust are a good touch; and look like they are where rust would form.

The battle scarring on the panels is also good as it adds depth.

My only niggle is that there appear to be brush strokes in the blue on some of the panels; unless you were deliberately making it look like it had been repainted you might want to try slightly more watered paint.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice one i got this drop pod second hand from ebay and it had a heavy painting of space wolfs grey so i just blasted over the top of it, think i got away with it just or maybe not lol Thanks a lot for your comment you can zoom in from flickr if you need to see more detail, thanks a lot for all your comments


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, the drop pod looks great, like said before the rust looks awesome and deffinately looks to be in the right place. The little symbols on it are a great addition to the model in overall I think!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is a pred I started work on but half way through decided abandon the project as ive re designed my army and i fear this tank has no room in it anymore but was happy with what ive done so far so ive added a pic to show you lot, in case your wondering the shadows was painted in, love any comments thanks.

IMGP1936 by Rich11762, on Flickr


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Shame it will not see play as it looks like a good start.

i like the placement of the smoke launchers; it adds a uniqueness to the model.

I am not so sure about the weathering/chipping on the engine vents; it is a litle heavy for my taste.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2197 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2195 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2205 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2198 by Rich11762, on Flickr


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

well cant say im happy with this bit of work its just somthing that has dragged on a bit and i fell out of love with it months ago but with one final big push its now completed as much as it will ever be, thanks for any c and c


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the highlighting on the face.

It might just be the lighting; however some area look too similar to others. For instance the hair and the tabard, and the purity seals and the cloak.

Also, the highlighting on the blue seems quite thick which, combined with the pale palette for everything else gives the model a slightly washed out appearance.

I think both these issues could be solved by painting the tabard and cloak in the same strong colour; possibly red or a vibrant yellow.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks a lot for you reply ill take on board what you have said and put your advice to use a new piece of work I shall start tonight, thanks pal.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2216 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2218 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2222 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2217 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2214 by Rich11762, on Flickr

Thanks a lot for all your comments dave ive tryed to take what you said into consideration, I feel pretty happy with this model much more happy with this one compared to the one I did before so a bit of progress i feel.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

hmm the new paint scheme has a distinct anime feel to it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very crisp work.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2248 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2246 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2249 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2247 by Rich11762, on Flickr


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work as always, like how you have done the yellowesque style. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Both the fatigues and the metallics look excellent.

However, they look a little flat to me; I think a strong spot colour (maybe blue) would really make them pop.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks a lot for your comments probably could of done with a close up pictures, i was goin to do more detail but i though whats the point they dont need it there just undecorated servitors, what do you mean exactly by spot colour ? also you cant see the bases in the pictures i guess im always in a rush finding time for such things is only getter harder the best thing about painting for me is when i paint i dont think about anything else plus i love all your comments they help me get better and give me a well need boost to get some hobby time in.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

rich11762 said:


> ...what do you mean exactly by spot colour ?


A small areas of strongly contrasting colour. For example, your scheme is mostly yellow so a bright blue or red.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like the finish on the more recent Dreads, after about 10 minutes I noticed that I wasn't keen on the 'lack' of fading on the earlier ones but i still liked the effect and i love the effect on the marines!


----------



## ViPeR (Dec 11, 2011)

*Loving the work*

loving the work m8 looks fantastic and really puts mine to shame, cant wait to fight along side u agen


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2330 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2329 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2328 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2326 by Rich11762, on Flickr

Im pretty happy with how this scout turned out in general and it didnt take a great deal of time, I welcome and c an c before I paint the rest up thanks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Crisp painting, and good differentiation between hard areas and cloth.

The only niggle I have is that the goggle lenses look the same colour as the bed-roll and power lead; I think it would look better if the roll was either much duller or the same grey as the trousers.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hi Rich,

I would have to agree with Dave about the goggles, maybe a red or dark blue. Otherwise very nice scout mate, I like all the crisp edges and the scratches on his armour look great!

Keep up the good work mate,

Regards,
DoE


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2359 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2358 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2357 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2355 by Rich11762, on Flickr

A little bit of converting there as i didnt really like the gw telion, happy with the outcome managed to speed up my painting quite a bit on this, there are just a few loose end on it that i missed puttung right but nothing major, but i feel ive made a bit of progress mainly in speed but also i think this is a bit better than the last? thanks for any c&c.

Thinking about it the pictures ant as sharp as i like looking at the actual model in my hand now it looks a lot better and that normaly is not the case I think im going to invest in a better camera if anyone has advice on such things it be welcome


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The grey roll works better with the green goggles.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2379 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2378 by Rich11762, on Flickr

ok then so new camera first pic is with soft flash seconds is without wasnt sure which is best really.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, your painting is absolutely fantastic. I really like way you've highlighter your minis. Where's the UM symbols though? The shoulders look a bit bear without them. That's my only criticism really. 

Anyone who can make that Mardyarse Cowgirl miniature look as good as you have deserves some rep!!

Rev


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice one mate I was pretty happy with that, and thank god some constructive comments and your absolutely right don't know what I was thinking, ill sort that out asap, you have lost me on the cowgirl comment i have to admit im not that quick and its gone right over my head


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey rich, some great stuff here. The Ultramarines were my first army so I will always have a soft spot for them, especially some nice painted ones like this. I really like your style of painting - well done.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2381 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2384 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2382 by Rich11762, on Flickr

IMGP2383 by Rich11762, on Flickr

This dread is an over paint also is a bit of a speed paint, i didnt want to spend that much time on it really it took about one hour every night for about one week to complete there are quite a few errors in the paint but its cool i can live with it as im happy with the over all look, sorry for the slighly out of foucus pictures ill take some more as soon as i get chance thanks for any CandC.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The seam on the hip joints really leaps out at me; I geel the model would look better it that were smoothed out.

As you painted it quickly and are already aware of errors I will not suggest improvements there.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

well im some what interested what your suggestions are regardless, i wouldnt like to turn away and cand c for any reason


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

rich11762 said:


> well im some what interested what your suggestions are regardless, i wouldnt like to turn away and cand c for any reason


The blue base is smooth and the edge highlights seem tidy. The UM marking on the greave is very well done.

I do not like the weathering: the scratches (for instance the las-cannon barrel) look like a roughly applied top coat rather than scrapes, and the rust areas look too well defined at the edges. Also the undamaged areas of metal seem too clear to sit well with the level of rust.

A Devlan Mud glaze over the metal would probably pull it together.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

objectives by Rich11762, on Flickr

some objective markers that i put together over the last few night hope you like.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

master of the forge by Rich11762, on Flickr

Sorry about the slight blur in the picture I was in a rush as always these days, id hope to spend a lot more time on the master himself but a new happened so in fear of not ever getting him done I did a little tidy and called it a day, on the conversion beamer I hardly did any fine work but its good enough, I have so many things waiting to be painted


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

IMGP2390 by Rich11762, on Flickr

I don't have the time to spend on 40k like I used but I still wanna get stuff painted so this is a tank ive been doing in my spare tank over a week so, thanks for any c&c


----------

